# List jobs Peter Griffin has had



## Crono1000 (Jun 3, 2008)

... for any amount of time 

I'll start with the easy ones:

worked in a toy shop factory
beer bottle company
a medieval fair knight
a fisherman
butt scratcher salesman
he kept Uma Thurman's eyes even in Pulp Fiction

he was someone's glass eye but I forget who


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 3, 2008)

Tranny Prostitute


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kept some skinny girl warm at night


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 3, 2008)

Played for the Patriots.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 3, 2008)

he pretended to be a cowboy astronaut, but he wasn't really cuz the hat comes right off


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 3, 2008)

Narc
Sumo
Tobacco Lobbyist
Director of Play / Producer
DEATH


----------



## Mista (Jun 3, 2008)

Erotic book author
Restaurant owner
Television producer


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 3, 2008)

president of a tobacco company


----------



## rantheman (Jun 3, 2008)

didnt he own his own pub in his basement?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 3, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Tranny Prostitute



You got confused with one of our IM members.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Played for the Patriots.



Didn't he play for the London sissie ninnies or something too?

Wasn't he a model or something when he got surgery and was all handsome


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2008)

He was Preacher of the Church of the Fonz, Mayor of Quahog, and i remember an episode where he was Christina Aguilaras manager and told her she smells like wet garbage and he can even taste her plus a airline pilot so he could get the Stewardess to say cockpit....plus President of Petoria


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 4, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You got confused with one of our IM members.



It was brief but, he was in a flash back. Lois pulls up and he tries to hook.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2008)

I cheat

List of Peter Griffin's jobs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 4, 2008)

some chicks glass eye. robin williams stopping point.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I cheat
> 
> List of Peter Griffin's jobs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I cannot believe that exists


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 4, 2008)

wikipedia has everything


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You got confused with one of our IM members.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 4, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I cannot believe that exists



LOL. I was going to post it earlier, but I got called away.

Oh my God....I reacted like IainDaniel...

Euthanize me now!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2008)

Wasn't he the cat in Paula Abdul's video?


----------

